# Compression ?'s for turbo'd engines.



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

I have some questions that some of you might be able to answer. If your running only a half bar of boost (7.5 psi) you don't need to lower compression in your engine right? But if you raise it above this level will you have to put new pistons and stuff in or what do you need to do to run a full bar of boost on an engine?


----------



## IanBMW (Aug 6, 2006)

All depends on the engine. Tell us what you want, and what your working with.....and we can tell you if it will work. Generally you're correct, but then again i say GENERALLY.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

What I want to know is what do you need to do to your engine in order to handle high boost!! (8-20 or more psi) And is it possible to do a twin turbo (1small/1large) on the 2.8 E36?


----------



## IanBMW (Aug 6, 2006)

Honestly the benifit of TT will not be there for that engine. You need to go buy the book Maximum Boost by Corky Bell. He explains off of it, what you ask is WAY too simplified. So i'll make it simple, it will cost money......anywhere from $5-20k. EOD


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanx, will check out the book.


----------

